# Just A Little Update On Beauregard



## Jefroka (Nov 4, 2011)

He's pushing two & a half yrs now. Don't know how long he is, somewhere around the 4' mark. Some of you who have been members of tegu talk for a while likely remember my periodic updates & how fast he was growing.

He actually wound up getting a little picky on me as for his food choices go. For a while he really enjoyed his good ole staple of ground turkey/liver with codfish oil. Only as a juvenile did he care for pinkies/rodents.

As an adult he particularly favored my free range chicken's eggs and began turning his nose up at the staple. I had no choice but to find alternatives.

During hunting season he would gladly take just about anything I harvested. He is very fond of lung & liver whether it be from feral pig, rabbit, venison or squirrel.

For the last six months his staple has switched to cat food & some ground turkey or chicken. He seems to have lost interest in cow liver. As for the cat food goes I try and give him the best I can with low ash.

What I'm proud to announce however is that now he is finally after all these years acquiring a taste for rats. Last three feedings he ate his cat food and a rat at each feeding.

He is starting to add some weight too, which I think he needed.

I'll try and post some pics.

That's all for now, as if that wasn't an ear full! 


...Jefroka


----------



## JohnMatthew (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice, last update I caught he was only interested in the eggs. It can be a real chore when they start favoring 1 particular food, glad Beauregard has finally started to come around.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Nov 4, 2011)

I love the youtube video of him eating eggs, gorgeous tegu


----------



## reptastic (Nov 4, 2011)

Looking good, i know your pain with the feeding, storm hasnt taken to well to rodents but chicken and eggs he will devour, i wonder if he will gain any more length, storm stopped at 46" a few mos. ago and hasnt seemed to grow since


----------



## Jefroka (Nov 4, 2011)

Time will have to tell that tale but since he's eating like a pig he could very well experience a growth spurt. One thing I've learned about keeping a tegu is to expect surprises! He is still the sweetest personality, and my three dogs & him get along as if they were all dogs. 


...Jefroka


----------



## reptastic (Nov 4, 2011)

either way its still pretty cool that he looks almost identical to his "nephew"


----------



## Steven. (Nov 4, 2011)

Hows that cat food working for you?.. I gave my gu some the other day and he loved it...


----------



## Jefroka (Nov 6, 2011)

He really likes the cat food. I buy it from Whole foods Market. I place a full can on a plate along with a medium sized rat. He will consume the cat food first then the rat.


...Jefroka


----------



## Jefroka (Nov 8, 2011)

Today he ate a little cat food but wolfed down the rat! Pretty awesome to see him eat rats. He ate a pretty large one this time & I believe he may have attempted to eat another but don't want him getting too fat ya know.

He also ate a feather from one of my chickens. He was very interested in its taste. Perhaps I will give him a young chick sometime. He is definitely getting heavier. Perhaps my boy will have a growth spurt!

On a side note we had that Swamp Wars show on for a few minutes last night. An episode about tegus. My wife commented "you mean my Beauregard could be like that? " "No way, not my baby!"

She asked why Beauregard was so tame & the one on TV was so wild & aggressive. I of course mentioned how I put in many hours with him, reassuring him I was not a threat. I reminded her that he could be aggressive under the right circumstances but he has always felt safe with us.


...Jefroka


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 8, 2011)

What a beast.


----------

